
White Americans Are Biggest Terror Threat in U.S - aburan28
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/white-americans-are-biggest-terror-threat-u-s-study-n380931
======
spacecowboy_lon
9/11 killed several thousand in a single attack so are they saying that around
what 8k have been killed in right wing terrorist attacks? since then.

And compared to real terrorist organizations like the PIRA, UDA , RAF and ETA
- right wing America organizations are a joke.

~~~
quesera
No, they're saying that _since then_ , in the U.S., more people have been
killed by our local breed of anti-minority crazy people than by the foreign
anti-majority sort.

Blog spam points to [http://securitydata.newamerica.net/extremists/deadly-
attacks...](http://securitydata.newamerica.net/extremists/deadly-attacks.html)
which has a helpful table. 26 deaths by foreign (or foreign-motivated)
crazies, 48 by homegrown crazies.

So the argument is that the greatest threat to U.S. citizens (minorities and
govt employees) on U.S. soil is other, militant, U.S. citizens.

Which is fine as far as it goes. I don't know what agenda the New America
people are pushing. But more interesting to me is that there have only been 26
killings by crazy foreign jihadists since 20010911. 26 too many, and many more
injuries, but it puts things in perspective.

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
But thats not terrorism you might as well say that car drivers are terrorists.

And selectively ignoring a data point to make your figures look they way you
want is not exactly ethical is it.

~~~
quesera
"terrorism" doesn't mean much any more.

Violence targeted against groups with different origins or beliefs for the
purpose of sowing unrest and causing fear in others?

They did eliminate the Sandy Hook guy and others due to broad antisocial
attitudes without specific targets. So they did make an effort of sorts...but
I'm sure they have an agenda to promulgate, I just haven't bothered to read
what it might be.

~~~
soylentcola
I think if there's any agenda, it's to look for any trends in ideological
terrorism in the US.

Honestly, I think one thing the data shows that wasn't mentioned is that
there's relatively little ideologically motivated terrorism in the US overall
(compared to the prominent place terrorism holds in the national
conversation).

This isn't to belittle the death of 74 people in terrorist attacks but once
you get past the morbidity of death tolls and averages, 74 victims over 14
years (5 or so per year avg) strikes me as a fairly low number when compared
to the typical weight that such attacks are given in policy discussions.

